# Friedhof der Kuscheltiere: Finaler Trailer lehrt euch das Gruseln



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. April 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Friedhof der Kuscheltiere: Finaler Trailer lehrt euch das Gruseln* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Friedhof der Kuscheltiere: Finaler Trailer lehrt euch das Gruseln*


----------



## Bluntasia (3. April 2019)

Man habe ich mir nen dicken Haufen in die Buxe geballert.


----------



## Pu244 (3. April 2019)

Besonders das Ende des Originals war heftig, das kommt davon, wenn man nicht auf okkultismusbewanderte Nachbarn hört.


----------



## .oLo. (3. April 2019)

Das Original hab ich ewig nicht gesehen. Den werd ich mir heut Abend nochmal als UHD Disc reinziehen bevor es die Tage richtung Kino geht das Remake gucken.


----------



## RyzA (3. April 2019)

Lange her wo ich den ersten Teil gesehen habe.
Der Trailer sieht gut aus aber im Kino werde ich mir den Film nicht angucken.
Horrorfilme gucke ich selten im Kino.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. April 2019)

Ich freue mich schon auf den Film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BabaYaga (3. April 2019)

Horrorfilme sind im Kino wie Komödien absolut empfehlenswert, wenn um die Mädels kreischen oder zusammen zucken haha 
Funktioniert allerdings nicht bei eher ruhigen Streifen die ihre Wirkung aufgrund der Erzählweise entfalten und nicht mit billigen Jump-Scares, da beginnt nämlich die CoD Fraktion und so nach spät 15 Min rum zu labern weil es ihnen zu langweilig ist, was natürlich die Atmo im Kino killt


----------



## Freakless08 (3. April 2019)

.oLo. schrieb:


> Das Original hab ich ewig nicht gesehen. Den werd ich mir heut Abend nochmal als UHD Disc reinziehen bevor es die Tage richtung Kino geht das Remake gucken.


Kam erst letze Woche im TV


----------



## orca113 (4. April 2019)

.oLo. schrieb:


> Das Original hab ich ewig nicht gesehen. Den werd ich mir heut Abend nochmal als UHD Disc reinziehen bevor es die Tage richtung Kino geht das Remake gucken.



Haben das Original letzten Sommer bei einem Videoabend mit Freunden geschaut. Hat uns allen immer noch gut gefallen. Bin sehr gespannt auf den neuen Teil. Trailer macht was her.


----------



## .oLo. (4. April 2019)

Hab mir die 4K disc nun gestern angesehen. Der Film wirkt noch immer sehr gut, und er ist auch gut gealtert. Fürs Alter fand ich die Bildqualität hervorragend.


----------

